# Hello From Ireland



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there! welcome to the hf  sounds like you have a large family! oh and i love love love ireland, can't wait to see pics of your babies! if you have any questions about the site, feel free to ask


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey! Welcome to the forum! If you have any questions don't hesitate to use the 'using the horse forum' section or PM me or another mod  Enjoy!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

OMIGOSH! Ireland!! (I have ALWAYS wanted to visit there...so pretty!)

welcome aboard!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome! My family on my mom's side is Irish, so I've always wanted to visit Ireland!!! What's it like over there this time of year? You have quite the family of horses it sounds like -- can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and please introduce your horsefamily with pictures!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow Jean! amazing 7 horses. I'd really like to see them all lined up, just like it use to be in old war times when armies were lining up their cavalary! 

Sorry I am obsessed with old style Cavalary Armies...too much old movies and games! hahaa

Ooopps I totally forgot to welcome you! Sorry...

A very warm welcome to the forum and hope you enjoy your stay.

Regards


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Jean!
Nice to meet you


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome!! Glad to have you here!  That is so exciting that you are from Ireland. I've always wanted to go there!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome...can we see the kids?!?!?! please with carrots


----------



## Farm mom (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello Jean, Welcome to the Forum. I've always loved Ireland. I have an aunt from there. I also have a TB from there. She was imported in 1998. She's named after a hotel. Ever heard of the Hayes Hotel?


----------

